# Great Life Kibble? Good or Bad?



## chuckNdjango (Mar 23, 2011)

Please let me know know your thoughts regarding:

Great Life

and

Dr. Tims

Does anyone have comments? Concerns?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Can you post the ingredients of the formula you're looking at?


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

chuckNdjango said:


> Please let me know know your thoughts regarding:
> 
> Great Life
> 
> ...


Had alot of clients that do great on it. But once again, from a price point of view, Orijen is a better value in my humble opinion because Great Life is very expensive.


----------



## chuckNdjango (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a Vizsla (1.4 years old) and have had him on a good food rotation of Orijen, TOTW, Blue Wilderness Chicken mainly. However, he has never really liked Orijen. I've tried the fish, regional red, and now adult. I just rotated Great Life Chicken into the rotation and he seems to like this brand! It was quite expensive, but about the same as Orijen. 

I don't really hear too much about Great Life on this site and was wondering why?

Thanks! 

Chuck


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Great life (chicken):

Whole Chicken, Tapioca, Jicama, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Yams, Blueberries, Cranberries, Kelp, Parsley, Garlic, Artichoke, Fennel, Rosemary Nutri-Coat: Freeze Dried Raw Food Saturation System: Chicken, Chicken Liver, Pumpkin, Squash, Parsley, Papaya, Sprouted Chia Seed, Kale Sprouts, Broccoli Sprouts, Red Clover Sprouts, Fenugreek Sprouts, Sunflower Sprouts, Barley Sprouts, Spirulina, Inulin Digestive Enzymes Amylase, Protease, Cellulase, Pectinase, Lipase, Phytase Xylanese, Hemicellulase, Alpha-galactosidase, Invertase Probiotics Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated Lactobacillus Rhamnosus Fermentation Product Dehydrated Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product Dehydrated Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product Dehydrated Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product Dehydrated Bacillus Subtillus Fermentation Product Dehydrated Wild Salmon Oil. Vitamins (Dl-methione, Lecithin, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acids Chelate, Manganese Amino Acids Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acids Chelate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamone Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin), Minerals (Calcium Pantothenate, Choline Chloride, Manganese Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Selenium) 

It doesn't look bad, no meat meals but the protein percentage is still decent at 33, the fat percentage however is low.. 12%. I like how there's no potato or grains, but is tapioca really any better? Also that's a LOT of veggies and flowers.. they'd do a lot better just to replace those with another meat source. Dr. Tim's has rice flour and oat flour so I'd say no to that. If you can afford it I'd do 95% canned foods and Orijen.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't see a lot of meat. By far most of the protein is from plants which isn't a good quality protein and isn't very available to dogs.

Tapioca is basically a potato and is very heavy is startch(sugar).

Jicama is also basically a potato or yam. There is more startch(sugar)

_"When managed correctly, alfalfa is very palatable forage for dairy cattle and a good source of protein, vitamins, calcium and potassium. It also tends to be higher in energy_(sugar)_ than many other forages.

Suncured alfalfa pellets are produced from alfalfa hay, which has been ground and pelleted. The meal is produced by regrinding the pellets. If the hay is chopped instead of ground, the product is called suncured chopped alfalfa or chopped alfalfa hay.

Suncured alfalfa is used as a forage source in *dairy rations*."_ LINK: Alfalfa, Suncured

Of the 1st 4 ingredients, I see 3 of them as being pretty bad.


----------

